# besoin un petit peu d'aide



## bertrand_patrol (14 Juillet 2009)

Slt a vs..hier j'ai trouvé une application sur youtube qui a l'air pas mal ms le pb c ke le mec parle en anglais et je comprend pa grd chose juste ke c'est un jeux de défense mais si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce k'il raconte grosso modo quand il parle des attaques ca serait cool...  voici le lien : *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF21Fg0MQB4*

Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (14 Juillet 2009)

si vous pouviez laisser tomber le langage SMS, pour parler en français, ça nous éviterait des efforts de traduction.  

En gros, il dit que vous avez une quinzaine d'armes au choix pour de l'attaque ou de la défense : mine, radar, défense aérienne, avions de combat, et tout le toutim. Le jeu semble ne pas encore être sorti. 

si jamais, dans le genre Tower Defense, y a un article MacG paru cette semaine qui évoque d'autres titres. Si vous aimez bien. 
http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/8670/

Si jamais, il y a un article ici 
http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/Navy+Patrol:+Coastal+Defense/news.asp?c=14031
en anglais aussi, mais c'est peut-être plus facile à comprendre quand on doit lire.


----------

